# Songkran



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

We`ll be back in Thailand in a couple of weeks but still haven`t made up our minds if we should do Songkran in Phuket, Koh Samui, Bangkok or Pattaya. What are the rest of you guys up to this year?


----------



## Bobr (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't know what your tastes are, but Pattaya is a zoo at Songkran. Most of the people I know there want to get out, not get in.

The Thai tradition is nice, but Pattaya is infested with lowlife farangs with large water tubes made of pvc pipes, they often spray motorcycle riders in the face deliberately trying to cause an accident or deliberately target people with cell phones. The water is often dirty having been drawn from the street gutter and people have even been blinded after being hit in the eye with a hard spray of water. 

Suggest anywhere else in Thailand but not Pattaya for Songkran.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`ve been to Pattaya for Songkran before so this year might split it between BKK and Pats then off down to Samui and Koh Tao for a week to chill out after the party.
Just wondered if anyone knew of any planned shows or perfomances in BKK on the 13th?


----------



## Bobr (Aug 11, 2009)

I actually like Bangkok at Songkran, and most any other time. The city empties out at Songkran and some of the nice hotels run some good deals. Last year I stayed in the Baiyoke Sky for about 1600 Baht a night and really enjoyed it.


----------

